# Raketa Space Watch & Poljot 29 Jewel Automatic



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I received these two watches yesterday from sellers in Eastern europe i deal with quite alot.

The first is a Raketa celebrating the first manned space flight,I collect Russian watches with a space theme,it is manual wind with a gold plated case in very good condition.

The second is a Poljot Automatic 29 jewel gold plated case again in very good condition,one of these recently sold on e.bay,for what i thought was quite an eye watering amount,the face design is quite rare.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Russ.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Two beauties indeed.

Cheers,

Alexus.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Very nice!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Great watches!!

I like specially the rocket logo at raketa









S!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many thanks to you all for the kind comments.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Loving the simple design and style of the Raketa, beautiful


----------

